# Cleaning Bits



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

How do you clean your bits? The one I have has what looks like rust on it, but it's newer, I think it's just crud that has built up. It's fairly hard. How do I get that stuff off if it needs something stronger than a towel? is there a special method? lol


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Plain water and a toothbrush.

Also - if you let your horse graze with the bit in, rinse the bit when you untack.

If the bit is rusty, my husband has used Never Dull and then cleaned the bit after taking care of the rust.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

put them in the dish washer, does a great job


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya I usually don't let him graze, but I tend to give cookies  (he's still getting used to the bit) so maybe the sugar or something is causing the brown color? hmm ill take a look at it this weekend thanks!

haha really in the dishwasher? they don't rust that way? that's neat!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

A bit rusting is not a bad thing, unless they say specifically "will not rust". Sweet iron bits will rust because it encourages salivation and horses like the taste. For regular bit cleaning, I use a baking soda based toothpaste and a toothbrush. It really shines up the bit and my horse loves the minty taste.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Toothpaste is the best. I use cheap as I can get kind :lol: Makes their breath fresh and minty too :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh never thought about toothpaste! thanks guys!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I used to stick mine in the dishwasher to tick off my mom.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I use SOS pads and they work really well. It gets all the grime and junk off and makes it nice and shiny. Just makes sure to rinse all the blue soap stuff off.

I used to use the dishwasher but I found that it didn't get all the grime off, but I've never tried the toothpaste but I think it would work well.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a toothbrush and warm water. I will have to try the toothpaste next time!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I wash mine after every use and wipe dry with the paper towel.  I hate using dirty bits on my horses. :twisted:


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I boil mine in water and apple juice. I don't know about the dishwasher because I wouldn't want any of that soap staying on the bit.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Actually I wash mine after every use and wipe dry with the paper towel.  I hate using dirty bits on my horses. :twisted:


I should be embarrassed to admit this but I swish mine around in the stock tank after a ride  I bring them all in a few times a year and give them a good polish


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually did the same before I got my horses. But after I did - OMG! I wash the pads, clean the bits every time etc. But frankly my paint may try to spit out the dirty bit. And it takes me just 30 secs to clean it, so not a big deal.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> I boil mine in water and apple juice. I don't know about the dishwasher because I wouldn't want any of that soap staying on the bit.


I don't think that's a worry as most/all dishwashers have rinse. Do you usually find left over soap on your dishes?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I soak mine in hot water for an hour or two, then scrub with toothpaste and a toothbrush.


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

I also do the dishwasher about once a month, works really well. Inbetween I wipe it down after every ride.


----------



## MoroCurtis (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello to all. I have to try the toothpaste. But there is one very important question. Can horses be allergic to menthol, mint?


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

MoroCurtis said:


> Hello to all. I have to try the toothpaste. But there is one very important question. Can horses be allergic to menthol, mint?


Hiya @MoroCurtis this thread is from 2009 that you replied to HOWEVER I even disinfect my horse's bit every now and then so can't imagine toothpaste to be any worse as long as it's clean of crud and well rinsed  Never tried it myself though though I'm sure some other posters will be along with their input.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I found toothpaste the best, really shines up any kind of silver or stainless on the bit as well. The dishwasher will clean them just fine but it won't polish them, toothpaste will. You can clean your jewelry with toothpaste as well and then use a microfiber cloth to polish.


----------

